# Woher bezieht Ihr Eure Servokabel?



## Tuxi (10 November 2009)

Hallo,
es geht speziell um BoschRexrothregler und BoschRexrothmotoren.
Ich bin da neu im Thema und weiß nichtmal, ob die Anschlussstecker genormt sind oder ob es etwas spezielles ist.
Bisher kaufen wir die Kabel auch bei BoschRexroth. Ich würde nur gerne mal Preise vergleichen mit anderen Herstellern. Hat da jemand gute Erfahrungen gemacht? Also gut und günstig quasi.
Vielen Dank,
Tuxi


----------



## rentier rudi (10 November 2009)

Schau mal bei Igus, ich weiß nur nicht wie die preislich sind.

Gruß


----------



## Herrminator2 (10 November 2009)

Fachmann bin ich in der Richtung auch nicht, aber gibt es keine direkt von Bosch?


----------



## RalfS (10 November 2009)

Jau, gibt es. 
Als Indradrive herauskam haben wir mal versucht, konfektionierte Leitungen von LappKabel zu beziehen. Hat ewig gedauert, bis die soweit waren, die Leitungen zu spezifizieren. Wir beziehen die Servoleitungen also weiterhin direkt von Bosch Rexroth. 
Alle anderen Leitungen kaufen wir natürlich weiter bei LappKabel!

Ralf


----------



## Herrminator2 (10 November 2009)

Also ich habe für meine Festo Achsen die Leitungen ebenfalls von Festo bezogen.

Die Wissen wie Ihre Schnittstellen belegt sind. Es kann keiner Sagen das Kabel haben wir nicht gemacht, das ist ein Problem des Kabelherstellers.

Ich dachte auch erst, dass die Leitugnen von Festo teuer sind. Aber bis man einen anderen Anbieter gefunden hat, der ein Angebot erstellt hat mit der passenden Belegung.... 

Allerdings muss ich sagen, es kommt immer auf die Stückzahl an.

Gruß


----------



## INST (10 November 2009)

RalfS:


> Als Indradrive herauskam haben wir mal versucht, konfektionierte Leitungen von LappKabel zu beziehen. Hat ewig gedauert, bis die soweit waren, die Leitungen zu spezifizieren. Wir beziehen die Servoleitungen also weiterhin direkt von Bosch Rexroth.


 
Lapp führt die Indarmatleitungen jetzt als Standartware.
Ansonsten bei IGUS.

Gruß
INST


----------



## igubart (2 Dezember 2009)

*Antriebsleitungen*

Hallo zusammen,

igus bietet Antriebsleitungen für alle gängigen Hersteller (Siemens, Indramat, Fanuc, Lenze, SEW und viele mehr) an. Es gibt keine Begrenzung auf Standardlängen und keine Mindestbestellmengen. Außerdem sind Bestellungen bis zu 10 Leitungen innerhalb von 24 Stunden versandbereit.

Gebe gerne weitere Informationen, sagt einfach Bescheid!

Hier schon mal ein paar Infos online: www.igus.de/readycable


Gruß


----------



## Sockenralf (2 Dezember 2009)

igubart schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> igus bietet Antriebsleitungen für alle gängigen Hersteller (Siemens, Indramat, Fanuc, Lenze, SEW und viele mehr) an. Es gibt keine Begrenzung auf Standardlängen und keine Mindestbestellmengen. Außerdem sind Bestellungen bis zu 10 Leitungen innerhalb von 24 Stunden versandbereit.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

welches Gebiet betreust du denn?
Wo steht dein Schreibtisch? 
Vielleicht kennt man sich ja auch


MfG


----------

